# Shreks Cubing journey to sub 20



## Shrek (Aug 30, 2021)

I'm currently sub 30, my PB is 23.47, I have learned 2 look oll and I'm currently learning pll, I have learned : Ua perm, Ub perm, H perm, Z perm Aa perm, Ab perm, E perm , T Perm, F perm, Ja perm, Jb perm, Y perm

I have been constantly getting 25, 23, 27 ,29 ,28


----------



## Waffles (Aug 30, 2021)

imagine showing the title to someone who isn’t on the forums often


----------



## Shrek (Aug 30, 2021)

Waffles said:


> imagine showing the title to someone who isn’t on the forums often


LOLLLL


----------



## CubeRed (Aug 30, 2021)

Do you have a time split between your steps?
The ideal.would be 
Cross 3 sec
F2L 10 sec
OLL 4 sec
PLL 3 sec


----------



## Elly (Aug 30, 2021)

Shrek said:


> I'm currently sub 30, my PB is 23.47, I have learned 2 look oll and I'm currently learning pll, I have learned : Ua perm, Ub perm, H perm, Z perm Aa perm, Ab perm, E perm , T Perm, F perm, Ja perm, Jb perm, Y perm
> 
> I have been constantly getting 25, 23, 27 ,29 ,28


First of all, you need to learn full PLL, you can learn the algs from Cubehead's list they are fast and good. After that you should continue with F2L (first intuitive), when you get it you just need to practice to recognize the cases and you will be sub 20 without even having to learn all the f2l algs. Oh also forgot to mention, if you need help feel free to text me here or in discord (tag is: .elly#1301 ).


----------



## Shrek (Aug 30, 2021)

Elly said:


> First of all, you need to learn full PLL, you can learn the algs from Cubehead's list they are fast and good


Yes that is what I do combined with jperm.net, also I use CFOP with intuitive f2l and 2 look oll, which do you think I should learn first, all I'll algs or f2l


----------



## Elly (Aug 30, 2021)

Shrek said:


> Yes that is what I do combined with jperm.net, also I use CFOP with intuitive f2l and 2 look oll, which do you think I should learn first, all I'll algs or f2l


f2l of course, I am sub 13 without knowing full oll


----------



## CubeRed (Aug 30, 2021)

Elly said:


> First of all, you need to learn full PLL, you can learn the algs from Cubehead's list they are fast and good. After that you should continue with F2L (first intuitive), when you get it you just need to practice to recognize the cases and you will be sub 20 without even having to learn all the f2l algs. Oh also forgot to mention, if you need help feel free to text me here or in discord (tag is: .elly#1301 ).


Yes. I learnt PLL with Cubehead's alg sheet. They are generally good and if you don't like some algs you can look for some more.


----------



## Elly (Aug 30, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> Yes. I learnt PLL with Cubehead's alg sheet. They are generally good and if you don't like some algs you can look for some more.


Also he made a video for the fingertricks


----------



## Megaminx lover (Aug 31, 2021)

Elly said:


> f2l of course, I am sub 13 without knowing full oll


I'm barely sub 20 but I had to learn full OLL to get there.


----------



## CubeRed (Aug 31, 2021)

Megaminx lover said:


> I'm barely sub 20 but I had to learn full OLL to get there.


Depends on where you strong point is. My advice as a cuber who reached sub 20 is to asses your weak point and doing deliberate practice on that.


----------



## LukasCubes (Aug 31, 2021)

Shrek said:


> I'm currently sub 30, my PB is 23.47, I have learned 2 look oll and I'm currently learning pll, I have learned : Ua perm, Ub perm, H perm, Z perm Aa perm, Ab perm, E perm , T Perm, F perm, Ja perm, Jb perm, Y perm
> 
> I have been constantly getting 25, 23, 27 ,29 ,28


I can help you get faster if you want. I got all the PLL algs and can break them down to you if you need just DM me if you want that to happen. Thats how I was able to memorize alot of algs.


----------



## LukasCubes (Aug 31, 2021)

Shrek said:


> Yes that is what I do combined with jperm.net, also I use CFOP with intuitive f2l and 2 look oll, which do you think I should learn first, all I'll algs or f2l


There are algs for f2l and alot of cases. https://drive.google.com/file/d/1nzAXYUWZJ6H2wIOXaHdWXep3W57tArbR/view


----------



## Elly (Aug 31, 2021)

Megaminx lover said:


> I'm barely sub 20 but I had to learn full OLL to get there.


Do you know the full Pll and F2L + cross on the bottom? Also, you need a lot of practice to stop the pauses to find f2l pieces


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Aug 31, 2021)

I seem to hardly get sub-30 with intuitive F2L, 2-look OLL and full PLL, but my PB is 21.34. I constantly get 30-35 second solves and sometimes sub-30.

Slowly you'll learn full PLL and be sub-20! Good luck!


----------



## Megaminx lover (Sep 1, 2021)

Elly said:


> Do you know the full Pll and F2L + cross on the bottom? Also, you need a lot of practice to stop the pauses to find f2l pieces


Answers to your questions
1. Of course, who learns full OLL before full PLL
2. I know all LS cases and some handy tricks
3. Sadly no
4. I have been doing a lot of untimed solves, but still, no progress


----------



## Shrek (Sep 28, 2021)

I just finished every pll except g perms


----------



## CubeRed (Sep 28, 2021)

Ayyyo welcome back!! To be honest the g perms aren't as bad as other people say. Focus on fingertricks and LEARN THEM. It'll help later.


----------



## Shrek (Sep 28, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> Ayyyo welcome back!! To be honest the g perms aren't as bad as other people say. Focus on fingertricks and LEARN THEM. It'll help later.


Thanks, also what do you mean welcome back? I wasnt gone or anything lol


----------



## Shrek (Sep 28, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> Do you have a time split between your steps?
> The ideal.would be
> Cross 3 sec
> F2L 10 sec
> ...


No how do I do that?


----------



## PetrusQuber (Sep 28, 2021)

Shrek said:


> No how do I do that?


Just time the individual steps. 
If you wanted to do the cross, time and stop when you reach cross. If you wanted to do the F2L, either start with cross finished, and stop when f2l is done (time it), or solve all the way to the end of F2L from the start, and take away the cross time for more accuracy. (I probably didn’t make sense there)


----------



## stwert (Sep 28, 2021)

PetrusQuber said:


> Just time the individual steps.
> If you wanted to do the cross, time and stop when you reach cross. If you wanted to do the F2L, either start with cross finished, and stop when f2l is done (time it), or solve all the way to the end of F2L from the start, and take away the cross time for more accuracy. (I probably didn’t make sense there)


How many solves do you do to get accurate splits?


----------



## CubeRed (Sep 28, 2021)

Shrek said:


> No how do I do that?


Go to cstimer and click options, timer. There would be a tab called multi phase at the bottom. Click it to 3. Now you can click your timer whenever you do a step and it will record it!


----------



## PetrusQuber (Sep 29, 2021)

stwert said:


> How many solves do you do to get accurate splits?


Depends, I normally do about 25 for the individual steps since I’m doing full solves by the time I get to LL.


----------



## Shrek (Sep 29, 2021)

IM SUB 25 NOW IM MAKING PRGRESS also I learned Ga perm and I am learning fingertricks for Gb


----------



## Shrek (Sep 29, 2021)

Also, if anybody can help answer some of my cubing questions please tell it here and ill message you in a conversation


----------



## CubeRed (Sep 29, 2021)

Shrek said:


> Also, if anybody can help answer some of my cubing questions please tell it here and ill message you in a conversation


I can answer though maybe tomorrow as it is night in nz.


----------



## Shrek (Sep 29, 2021)

I just finished Gb perm! 2 perms left to go!!!


----------



## Shrek (Sep 29, 2021)

Oh my god it's almost exactly 1 month and I almost finished pll and am sub 25 now


----------



## Garf (Sep 29, 2021)

Well, after Pll, focus on improving F2L. If you watch Jperms vids on F2L tricks, then F2L will be a breeze once you get good at it, and you’ll start hitting sub-20s consistently.


----------



## Shrek (Sep 30, 2021)

Exaactly 1 month later.... *I HAVE FINISHED FULL PLL*


----------



## CFOP INC (Sep 30, 2021)

I have been cubing for 9 months now and I still don't know full pll. lol


----------



## Garf (Sep 30, 2021)

Shrek said:


> Exaactly 1 month later.... *I HAVE FINISHED FULL PLL*


Well, you MIGHT want to practice F2L. Because, I don't know, you might be able to get fast.


----------



## Shrek (Oct 1, 2021)

CFOP INC said:


> I have been cubing for 9 months now and I still don't know full pll. lol


I also have been cubing for 3 years but I started learning pll a month ago


----------



## cuberswoop (Oct 1, 2021)

23.47 is your PB. My PB in June was that same number on the dot.


----------



## Shrek (Oct 2, 2021)

cuberswoop said:


> 23.47 is your PB. My PB in June was that same number on the dot.


Woah that's insane , my PB now is 16.94


----------



## CubeRed (Oct 2, 2021)

Shrek said:


> Woah that's insane , my PB now is 16.94


How bout your Ao5?


----------



## Shrek (Oct 2, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> How bout your Ao5?


(My current one) 19.21


----------



## Shrek (Oct 2, 2021)

Im participating in a cubing competition which is tomorrow, wish me luck!


----------



## CubeRed (Oct 2, 2021)

Shrek said:


> Im participating in a cubing competition which is tomorrow, wish me luck!


Yay! Your first competition is always the most memorable.


----------



## abunickabhi (Oct 2, 2021)

Shrek said:


> Im participating in a cubing competition which is tomorrow, wish me luck!


Good luck. Kill it!


----------



## Shrek (Oct 3, 2021)

Can't wait for the competition, it's my first ever competition and also I finished learning 2 look oll!


----------



## CubeRed (Oct 3, 2021)

Shrek said:


> Can't wait for the competition, it's my first ever competition and also I finished learning 2 look oll!


Exactly when?


----------



## Shrek (Oct 3, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> Exactly when?


Rn it's exactly in 2 hours


----------



## PetrusQuber (Oct 3, 2021)

Shrek said:


> Rn it's exactly in 2 hours


Dw about the times tbh, just chill there
My times were so far from my average when I competed a year and a bit back, even though I was one of the only people who warmed up


----------



## Shrek (Oct 3, 2021)

PetrusQuber said:


> Dw about the times tbh, just chill there
> My times were so far from my average when I competed a year and a bit back, even though I was one of the only people who warmed up


Thanks, now the competition is over and I placed 122nd out of 1073 people, it made me lose hope for some time because no matter how good I am, there will be so many people ahead of me


----------



## PetrusQuber (Oct 3, 2021)

Shrek said:


> Thanks, now the competition is over and I placed 122nd out of 1073 people, it made me lose hope for some time because no matter how good I am, there will be so many people ahead of me


The aim of a competition isn’t to beat others (it’s almost impossible to be no.1 lol), but to try have fun and beat your own times.

You don’t compare to others, but to yourself (also you still beat 90% of the cubers there)
Was it an online competition?


----------



## Shrek (Oct 4, 2021)

PetrusQuber said:


> The aim of a competition isn’t to beat others (it’s almost impossible to be no.1 lol), but to try have fun and beat your own times.
> 
> You don’t compare to others, but to yourself (also you still beat 90% of the cubers there)
> Was it an online competition?


Yes, it was an online competition. I googled online cubing competitions and found this site called cubelelo.com and u can also buy cubes there, but it seems they have a competition ever month


----------



## Shrek (Oct 4, 2021)

Bruh I seriosly got a 15.26 and I +2 it


----------



## Shrek (Oct 15, 2021)

MY FIRST COMPETITION (ALMOST) WIN!
so a few days ago I went to a competition totally nervous and when I got there, i was still nervous but, I made some new cubing friends! anyway so when I was there I saw that most people's times were more than mine ( sub 30's sub 50's etc) and some people kept on greeting sub 10s. My main goal was to get top 10 and I DID! I got 7TH PLACE WITH A 21.92 AO5 AND MY BEST SOLVE THERE WAS A 17.91. Oh boy I have never loved my QiYi MS this much ever before


----------



## CubeRed (Oct 15, 2021)

Shrek said:


> MY FIRST COMPETITION (ALMOST) WIN!
> so a few days ago I went to a competition totally nervous and when I got there, i was still nervous but, I made some new cubing friends! anyway so when I was there I saw that most people's times were more than mine ( sub 30's sub 50's etc) and some people kept on greeting sub 10s. My main goal was to get top 10 and I DID! I got 7TH PLACE WITH A 21.92 AO5 AND MY BEST SOLVE THERE WAS A 17.91. Oh boy I have never loved my QiYi MS this much ever before


Ayyyy. So how many people were there and where was it held?


----------



## Shrek (Oct 15, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> Ayyyy. So how many people were there and where was it held?


There were about 50 people there , not that much


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Oct 15, 2021)

Is this the story of your life?


----------



## Shrek (Oct 16, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> Is this the story of your life?


Yes, many people have not seen my life story but, after I hit the wall with my car , Fiona saved me. I am not dead thanks to her.


----------



## Shrek (Mar 11, 2022)

Okay, so I quit Cubing and after 107 days I'm back to sub 40.... great.


----------



## Garf (Mar 11, 2022)

Shrek said:


> Okay, so I quit Cubing and after 107 days I'm back to sub 40.... great.


You want a coach? I could help out...
On a different note, welcome back, man!


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Mar 11, 2022)

"Well folks it's been a while but Shrek, yes that's right, Shrek has finally returned, and it looks like he's going to put on a fine game for us. But what's this? Charles this is worse than I could have that possible. This ogre, once a cubing legend is now doing this plastic shape in 40 seconds, that hardly competes with the novices!"

C: "That's right Wesley and to think he was once on his way to sub-20, do you think he can rebound and get there?"

"I don't know Charles but it looks like The *Epic* Cuber is offering to coach him, can this be it? Will he get back up and show the crowd what he once was? As we know The Epic Cuber is well below 20 seconds, I wonder if he can be successful in retraining a legend?"

C: "Only time will tell Wesley, it's been nearly 1/3 of a year. Can a cuber, even the great Shrek, make such a recovery after so long a time? We'll be back after this short commercial.


----------



## AJT17 (Mar 11, 2022)

LukasCubes said:


> I can help you get faster if you want. I got all the PLL algs and can break them down to you if you need just DM me if you want that to happen. Thats how I was able to memorize alot of algs.


Could you help me with learning some of the PLL's, I am currently missing Nb, Aa, Ab, F, V, Ra, Ga, Gb, Gc, Gd.


----------



## Garf (Mar 11, 2022)

AJT17 said:


> Could you help me with learning some of the PLL's, I am currently missing Nb, Aa, Ab, F, V, Ra, Ga, Gb, Gc, Gd.


That was back in August.


----------



## Shrek (Mar 11, 2022)

Yo yall are actually making me feel like I'm famous on this forum


----------



## Garf (Mar 11, 2022)

Shrek said:


> Yo yall are actually making me feel like I'm famous on this forum


I mean, there isn't anyone like you.... well, what do you say? You accept my offer? I know some great resources and training methods that allow you to get fast at the steps you are struggling in.


----------



## Shrek (Mar 11, 2022)

Yes please, I want to show the world that an ogre like me can also get to sub 20. All the other ogres HAVE DIED due to them eating tortilla chip vertically. I WILL SHOW THE WORLD THAT I CAN GET TO SUB 20. I AM.... THE LAST OGRE


TheEpicCuber said:


> You want a coach? I could help out...
> On a different note, welcome back, man!


AVATAR: THE LAST OGRE


----------



## Shrek (Mar 12, 2022)

Just got a 33.44, ik it's terrible but it's my best one after I quit


----------



## Shrek (Mar 12, 2022)

And I just got a 32.65


----------



## Shrek (Mar 12, 2022)

Im gonna make a new session with all my solves after I quit


----------



## Shrek (Mar 12, 2022)

And if u know me u know I don't like making new sessions, well... Time to say goodbye to the 46,917 solves in my old session (not deleting it)


----------



## Shrek (Mar 12, 2022)

AND BAM I GOT A 29.65


----------



## Shrek (Mar 12, 2022)

#justgota21.7 PB


----------



## Shrek (Apr 9, 2022)

Ran out of lube...my only option now is to put OIL.. wish me luck.


----------



## Shrek (Apr 11, 2022)

Im glad to announce that....

Im back to sub 25!!


----------



## Shrek (Apr 19, 2022)

Idk why I'm saying this so late but like a few days ago I got a 14.24 pb


----------



## Shrek (Apr 19, 2022)

Also I have a competition in may so I'm doing this thing inspired by cubeorithms thing where I do like 1000 solves in 5 days.. but I'm gonna do 1000 solves in 10 days( 100 solves per day) because school exists

I also ordered an X man tornado V2 m because I just kinda feel like my QiYi Ms is not gonna cut it for the comp...

I average around 10-15 seconds in f2l and I wanna improve but I don't think I can rlly do advanced f2l... Does anybody here have any tips?


----------



## Shrek (Apr 19, 2022)

YO @bulkocuber STOP LITERALLY LIKING ALL OF MY POSTS BEFORE I COME AFTER U.
IK U THINK IM SUUUPER COOL AND I KNOW BUT U GOTTA STOP.


----------



## Shrek (Apr 19, 2022)

HAHAHAHAHA(insert evil laugh here)

SO MANY OF U VOTED THAT I WOULD REACH SUB 20 IN 2 MONTHS IN THE POLL!!!!!



HERE I AM 7 MONTHS LATER STILL STUCK AT SUB 25!!!!


----------



## Shrek (Apr 22, 2022)

Idk why I'm posting this but I thought it's cool

In 5 days (27th April 2022) will be my 5th cubing anniversary ( basically that I Learned how to solve a 3x3 5 years ago on 27th April) 

And u might be wondering how I know exactly which day I Learned how to solve it, well I found it because I used to take screenshots of algorithms so I can learn them and most of them were from 27 April 2017 and it may not be that accurate cuz I might have started maybe 1-2 days before but uhhh...















*yeah.*


----------



## Timona (Apr 22, 2022)

Shrek said:


> HAHAHAHAHA(insert evil laugh here)
> 
> SO MANY OF U VOTED THAT I WOULD REACH SUB 20 IN 2 MONTHS IN THE POLL!!!!!
> 
> ...


Work on F2L, ignore OLL and PLL for now, you can be sub-20 with 4LLL, learn Intuitive F2L, learn some algs if you want, but after some time, it'll all be intuitive as you'll find out how cases work. good luck. Also, try to improve ur cross.


----------



## Shrek (Apr 22, 2022)

Timona said:


> Work on F2L, ignore OLL and PLL for now, you can be sub-20 with 4LLL, learn Intuitive F2L, learn some algs if you want, but after some time, it'll all be intuitive as you'll find out how cases work. good luck. Also, try to improve ur cross.


Already Learned intuitive f2l 2 years ago


----------



## Shrek (Apr 22, 2022)

And I'm getting many sub 20s constantly, like idk why but yeah


----------



## Shrek (Apr 28, 2022)

I am proud to announce that I have a new PB
13.66


----------



## Shrek (Apr 28, 2022)

13.66 L' U' L' B' D' F' U2 L B2 R2 D2 L2 F U2 B' R2 D2 F' L2 R



OH MY GOSH I JUST WENT MAX PARK/TYMON/FELIKS/FUTURE WR HOLDER MODE HERE BROOOO



The cross was super quick ( I guess it was like around 1 second) and the f2l was very smooth and I did no rotations. Then I got a sune as oll and an a perm in PLL


----------



## Shrek (May 5, 2022)

So I ran out of mystic lube... Does anybody have any other stuff we can use as lube without destroying the plastic? And also btw I use the tornado V2 so I will NOT use oil or vaseline


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (May 5, 2022)

Shrek said:


> So I ran out of mystic lube... Does anybody have any other stuff we can use as lube without destroying the plastic? And also btw I use the tornado V2 so I will NOT use oil or vaseline


I would probably recommend just buying and waiting for new lube. The cube should be okay enough without it, and I don't know anything else to use as lube and wouldn't want to risk damaging the cube.


----------



## Shrek (May 27, 2022)

!!PB AO5!!

16.87


Generated By csTimer on 2022-05-27 (solving from 2022-05-27 22:48:39 to 2022-05-27 22:52:49)
avg of 5: 16.87

Time List:
1. (13.81) D' B D' F L D' F2 U' B2 R' B2 R' U2 D2 F2 L2 D2 L F2 B2 @2022-05-27 22:48:39 
2. 15.39 L2 D' U' F2 R2 U B2 R2 U' L2 U2 L' D U2 B L2 F2 L U2 F @2022-05-27 22:49:17 
3. (19.99) F' L U2 B2 U' F2 L2 R2 F2 D2 R2 D' B2 D F' U R F2 U' B @2022-05-27 22:50:00 
4. 18.84 D B U F2 D' R' B D F' R2 U2 L2 F2 U' L2 F2 U L2 B2 U2 @2022-05-27 22:50:49 
5. 16.37 L D' R' D' L2 U L2 U F2 D' F2 U' F2 U2 B L' F L R' B' F' @2022-05-27 22:52:49


----------



## Shrek (Jun 2, 2022)

SUB 20 AO100!!!

Generated By csTimer on 2022-06-02 (solving from 2022-05-22 12:23:25 to 2022-06-02 15:23:32)
avg of 100: 19.78

Am I finally sub 20?



...
Is the journey.... over?


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Jun 2, 2022)

Shrek said:


> View attachment 19480SUB 20 AO100!!!
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2022-06-02 (solving from 2022-05-22 12:23:25 to 2022-06-02 15:23:32)
> avg of 100: 19.78
> ...


Or has it only just begun...
That is, the sub-10 journey of course!


----------



## Shrek (Jun 2, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> Or has it only just begun...
> That is, the sub-10 journey of course!


Screams cutely.​


----------



## Shrek (Jun 12, 2022)

Just beat my pb by 0.01 seconds lol (previous pb was 13.66)

13.65s.

L2 D' R2 D2 F2 D2 F2 R2 D' L B2 D U2 F' R D2 U' R2 F' U'


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jun 12, 2022)

Shrek said:


> Just beat my pb by 0.01 seconds lol (previous pb was 13.66)
> 
> 13.65s.
> 
> L2 D' R2 D2 F2 D2 F2 R2 D' L B2 D U2 F' R D2 U' R2 F' U'


haha feels so good.
i beat my former 12.28 pb with a 12.27 the other day. cant describe how nice it felt


----------



## Shrek (Jun 18, 2022)

My first (almost) sub 10!!!

10.71
I had a t perm in last layer but I did the wrong auf and had to correct it with a U2...

anyway, it's still my pb!!


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 18, 2022)

Shrek said:


> My first (almost) sub 10!!!
> 
> 10.71
> I had a t perm in last layer but I did the wrong auf and had to correct it with a U2...
> ...


you'll get sub10 in no time
if you have a good f2l and a skip it is certain that you'll have a sub10
remember to film your solves from now on. you don't want to miss your first sub10 on video


----------



## Shrek (Nov 15, 2022)

Hey, uhh so uhh I uhhh
I quit cubing...... but uhh I'm trynna get back into cubing

I'm back to sub 25
Ah shi here we go again


----------



## Shrek (Nov 17, 2022)

Sub 20 ao5


----------

